# My DAD!!!



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Well many of you have read some of my posts I've made about my Dad and my "Heritage Series" slingshots..... he is one of the finest men I know and a great slingshot shooter!!!!

Here is a pic I took when we got to visit back in Texas a couple years ago. He is 83 years young now!!!! Love ya Dad!!


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

You guys look a lot alike!


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

Happy Father's Day! And you do look like your dad when he was younger =D


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

.edit. due to hijacking


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

i agree aaron but unfortunatly i broke the window today i felt so bad because its fathers day


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I see you got his eyes, Perry -- all 4 of 'em!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

NightKnight said:


> You guys look a lot alike!


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> I see you got his eyes, Perry -- all 4 of 'em!


waka, waka , waka!! LOL! You've got that right!


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks Guys!!! It's funny how looks go.... My brother who is 63 was the one who everyone including me always thought looked most like our Dad. Strangely, It seems they looked more alike when they both were younger, and now Daddy and I seem to look the most alike now that he and I are getting older.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

It's great that you and your dad can share this great hobby !!


----------

